
COWL – Confinement with Origin Web Labels - Oatseller
http://w3c.github.io/webappsec-cowl/
======
mhandley
Probably the best intro to COWL is the video of Deian Stefan's OSDI
presentation here: [https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi14/technical-
sessions/...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi14/technical-
sessions/presentation/stefan) Nice to see this work moving forward.

